# Another Big Bargain from Arc Euro



## Blogwitch (Dec 13, 2011)

On my usual searching about for bargains, I came across these 

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Measurement/Digital-Readouts-with-Dedicated-Remote-Display

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Measurement/Standard-Digital-Readouts

If you are into this cheaper type of dro, then these look even cheaper still.

Usual disclaimer.


John


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 14, 2011)

These look great John,Thanks,I'll save these for later,save me bending down to squint at the ones i have.
Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Don,

I know some people can't afford the big boys toys, and even though I have been down that route a few years ago and didn't like them, these are an option for those who can't afford to spend a lot. You've just got to be careful with the protection of the scales.

These struck me as being very reasonable value for money, and they have fixed one of the major bugbears of the old style, they are using mini usb plugs rather than those crappy loose finger plugs, so on that side, they 'should' be more reliable.


John


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi John,
Thanks for the information. Here's a little that I can add. 
I have used or are using both types. I had the caliper type with the hardened stainless beams on my old Enco mill for years. No problems whatsoever, not even chips. I don't use flood coolant. My one gripe that is being addressed is those crumby plug-ins.
I bought one of the aluminum beams (36 inches) for my Logan lathe. It works ok but has several annoyances. First off you have to be very careful with the longer lengths because they bend real easy. Second they turn off after a short while which isn't too bad because all you have to do is hit the button and your reading will come back up. Lastly, at least mine, on occasion the reading just changes to something completely wrong, like it should be 1.246 and it will say 7.108 and it doesn't go back to the original reading so you have to start over. 
gbritnell


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 14, 2011)

The stainless ones look reasonable, have to see what the remote readouts look like when they're available.

Vic.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 14, 2011)

Another bit of information on the readouts. If you buy the single axis readout it's powered by batteries (AA) and they don't last a real long time. The 2 axis and 3 axis are powered by a small AC plug in power supply. For convenience I would go that way.
gbritnell


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 14, 2011)

It took awhile John, but I see you've come around to my way of thinkin'....  

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9163.45

Sorry, couldn't help myself. :hDe: I just wanted to make my 800th post. 

-T


----------



## Ketan Swali (Dec 14, 2011)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Another bit of information on the readouts. If you buy the single axis readout it's powered by batteries (AA) and they don't last a real long time. The 2 axis and 3 axis are powered by a small AC plug in power supply. For convenience I would go that way.
> gbritnell


When you refer to the AA batteries, I presume you are referring to the remote displays for the new steel bars?. If so, I am waiting for these remote displays. There will be single, two and three axis displays. In theory, all of them will be supplied with batteries - not sure if they will be AA or AAA, and I am hoping that all of them will have an AC plug. I am hoping to have them into us next week, when I will be able to check them and comment further.

[email protected] ARC.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Dennis,

When I made that comment, it was in reference to the old style readouts, the ones with the windows on. I struggled for ages with mine before giving up.

These look to be a lot better made and less prone to failure, but as I said, I still personally think they require a good protective cover.


John


----------



## shred (Dec 14, 2011)

The first set look very similar to the Grizzly ones people were on about last year. They work, but mine eats batteries and seems to attract oil into the internals. I have one bodged onto my lathe tailstock.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 14, 2011)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Dennis,
> 
> When I made that comment, it was in reference to the old style readouts, the ones with the windows on. I struggled for ages with mine before giving up.
> 
> ...



They do require a good cover for both the sensor and the readouts. At first, I put a plastic zip bag over the readouts. It kept them clean but they were hard to read thru the glare of the bag. Eventually I relocated the mill and hung them high up on the wall, away from flying debris.

I've replaced the batteries once in the time I've owned them. No complaints there, just find a cheap source for the batteries as a lot of places overcharge for them.


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats what I like about these:

http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/digital-readout-systems/magnetic-tape-linear-encoders.html

Far tougher than even the Glass type, it's just the price ... 

Vic.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Vic,

Go to this page, and at the bottom, open up the central pdf, about linear scale comparisons.

http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/magnetic-tape-support-profile-2000mm-length.html

It is a real eye opener when you compare the accuracy of magnetic scales to that of glass. It seems that even the best magnetic is nowhere near as accurate as the low quality glass scale. 


John


----------



## krv3000 (Dec 15, 2011)

HI has any one made this tyipe in to a hite gage


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 15, 2011)

I looked at this some time ago John and thought at the time it would be good enough for me given how much better (in other respects) they are.
I do wonder though if this is truly representative of Magnetic scales as when searching for information I found that (at the time) Magnetic was the choice for commercial use and Optical was aimed squarely at the amateur market. Maybe this is due to the IP rating being better on the Magnetic. I didn't take note of any other specs though as I knew they were out of my price range. It may be that the more expensive magnetic systems are equal to or even exceed the Optical ones? Bottom line for me (at the moment) is I can't justify the cost anyway!

Vic.

Update: just did a quick search and found the Sony magnetic scales have the same accuracy as the optical ones linked +- 5 Micron.


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 15, 2011)

It is like everything else in this game Vic, the more accuracy you need and want, the more it costs.

You only have to look at the Newall read heads, super accurate, and fully submersible, but lump in the throat expensive. 

You gets what you pay for.

John


----------

